# i want to know about the climate ,job opportunity of British columbia and Ontario



## anu1 (Oct 12, 2010)

Hello viewer,

welcom to all. I am planning to migrate to canadalane:.I want to know the job 

opportunities available in British Columbia and Ontario. Please describe the places in

both the provinces where climate is good for a person from Southern part of India, 

kerala.Also decribe the places where jobs like nursing , 

accounting,storekeeping,sales etc.. are available.Priority to Vancouer in British 

Columbia. Please advise me on the above.:ranger:


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

anu1 said:


> Hello viewer,
> 
> welcom to all. I am planning to migrate to canadalane:.I want to know the job
> 
> ...


What do you do for a living????


----------



## telcoman (Feb 11, 2010)

Even Vancouver will seem cold to someone from Southern India. For example today it is sunny with an expected high of 15. In early January it will be close to zero, if not below on some days. A hot summer day in Vancouver will hit maybe 28 to 30, 23-24 is more the norm. In the suburbs away from the ocean where I live the hottest day of the year was 37, but that is unusual. Toronto has hotter summers & colder winters..


----------



## anu1 (Oct 12, 2010)

*i want to know about job opportunity in British Columbia and Ontario*



Auld Yin said:


> What do you do for a living????


hello ,

dont get confused with my questions . i am asking for me and my wife

what is job opportunity in the field of nursing,accounting,storekeeping,and sales.


please reply


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

anu1 said:


> hello ,
> 
> dont get confused with my questions . i am asking for me and my wife
> 
> ...


Youn obviously don't understand the Canadian immigration process. You can only immigrate here if you have one of 28 occupations considered in short supply or have pre-arranged employment. We have more than sufficient storekeepers and salespeople. If either of you is a fully qualified RN or CA then you may qualify for PR (Permanent Resident) status. Are you?


----------

